# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Расходуются лишние лицензии HASP

## Insomniansk

Доброго времени суток! Имею терминальный сервер на win2008R2 и файловые базы 1С. Как 8.2, так и 8.3 (если это важно)
На днях перешел на использование аппаратных ключей HASP4. Всего 3 ключа: 5,5 и 10. Итого 20 лицензий.
Разнес их по хостам, всё по сети раздается. Но вот незадача: у меня заходит в районе 15-16 пользователей и лицензии кончаются. Перезапуск служб HASP Loader и Sentinel LDK Licence Manager на хостах лицензий не высвобождает, т.е зависшие сеансы исключаются. 
Ещё есть пара виндовых служб, которые от имени системы через OLE цепляются, но тут должна 1 лицензия съедаться (и то не факт, как я понял). Остановка служб тоже лицензии не высвобождает.

Куда копать?

----------

